# Ruseelville, KY - Shelby, urgent young F.



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

!D 402

Shelby is available for adoption or rescue now. She is about 1-2 years old. She is great with children,cats,dogs,horses, and cows. She will make you a great new addition to your family. 

Logan County Humane Society 
Russellville, KY 
270.726.2186 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11765496&mtf=1


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Can mods please adjust the spelling to Russellville - lots of finger problems this morning. Thanks


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

no longer listed


----------

